# Help me on using tripod



## mukul (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi All,
Now I have bought a tripod.
http://www.ebay.in/itm/111191206050?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

*Can you please make suggestions/ advice how to use it properly for taking better pictures, equipment safety & other aspects?* [equipment list listed at bottom]

*Also I have a ~1kg vintage lens that does not have tripod collar [no option to add one]. So is it safe to mount it on 600D and pit the camera on tripod.*

My gear

600D
EFS 18-135 IS (first version, non STM)
EF 50/1.8 Mk2
Jupiter 200/4 m42 lens with focus confirm adapter, Weighs ~1kg
4-Way Macro Focusing Slide Rail
Cable release with timer function

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 10, 2014)

The weight of the lens is fine for the EF mount, yours weighs about as much as the original 24-70. If the plate which attaches to the camera is the common ARCA-Swiss style then you can get a longer one so you can balance your camera and lens better. 

If it is your first tripod then a few pointers:

If you don't need to raise the center column, don't. 
When you put your camera onto the tripod make sure it is properly attached before you let go!
Your tripod probably has a hook underneath the center column, you can hang something weighing a few kilograms to it to keep your tripod steady. 
The legs on that one will get sand caught in them, so consider covering them if you go to the beach. 

I wouldn't put anything heavier than your heavy lens on that tripod, but you should be ok with it. 

Jim


----------



## Jamesy (Jul 10, 2014)

Good advice thus far. Also, if you setup on a slope, keep one leg as far down the slope as possible. I would not walk around with your camera mounted to the tripod from spot to spot even it may be tempting to do it because stuff happens and your camera likely would not survive the 'Rapid Acceleration-Deceleration Test'


----------



## mukul (Jul 10, 2014)

great advice, 

let all of them pour in

thanks


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 10, 2014)

If you have a choice of extending the legs, extend the largest (fattest) sections first.

Also remember that tripods are precision equipment. Take care not to let it fall down or knock against stuff. Tripods don't like that sort of stuff. 

A tripod is only as good as the head. Make sure you take care of the head too. Sand and water don't make ball heads happy either.


----------



## tolusina (Jul 10, 2014)

Lens over leg, especially when leg spread is reduced.
This is kind of a corollary to Jamesey's post regarding one leg down slope, as best you can, keep the lens over that down slope leg.


----------



## Old Sarge (Jul 11, 2014)

tolusina said:


> Lens over leg, especially when leg spread is reduced.
> This is kind of a corollary to Jamesey's post regarding one leg down slope, as best you can, keep the lens over that down slope leg.


I have never heard the "lens over leg" idea and it makes such perfect sense. I believe I have been doing that instinctively but never thought about it until you mentioned it. Excellent suggestion.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 11, 2014)

Old Sarge said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > Lens over leg, especially when leg spread is reduced.
> ...



Yep - it does two important things. To the extent that your rig is front heavy (likely the case if not using a collared lens), it puts the load right over a support. Second, and perhaps more importantly, it positions the other two tripod legs furthest from _your_ two legs...the things most likely to knock the whole setup to the ground.


----------



## mukul (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks all for your guidance, suggestions and time...

I have a question?

Does tripod makes snapping more time consuming?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 8, 2014)

mukul said:


> Thanks all for your guidance, suggestions and time...
> 
> I have a question?
> 
> Does tripod makes snapping more time consuming?



A minute or two to get your tripod set up beats not getting the shot.

Jim


----------



## lintoni (Aug 8, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Old Sarge said:
> 
> 
> > tolusina said:
> ...


That makes sense with a telephoto lens, but if you are shooting wide angle - particularly in portrait orientation - you are likely to get the tripod leg in your shot. Horses for courses...


----------

